
IBM quits facial recognition and urges debate on its use by law enforcement - coupdegrace
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/09/tech/ibm-facial-recognition-blm/index.html
======
hhs
Currently being discussed (so far, 350 points, 156 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568)

